# Beach Boogie and Barbecue Festival



## Captain Morgan (Sep 1, 2010)

wish you were coming!


http://www.smokeonthebeach.com/BBB.html


----------



## swampsauce (Sep 1, 2010)

better batten down the hatches there sailor!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 1, 2010)

Well I just got off the phone with Prez Osama. He say Dubja is sending a hurricane to spoil this event. Hopefully he is being untruthful as usual. 

bigwheel


----------



## BONE HEADS (Sep 1, 2010)

Boneheads will be there.


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 1, 2010)

Rock'em Captain Morgan!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Sep 1, 2010)

Looks like a great event. Keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 2, 2010)

BONE HEADS said:
			
		

> Boneheads will be there.




do stop by and say hi!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 2, 2010)

ok, here's the AB story..they now call it Anything Goes so you can use
pork products as long as it's not the main ingredient.

My teammate Crystal was watching the Food Truck show and saw the mac and
cheese and bbq grilled cheese sandwich...came to work the next day and demanded
I make it for her.  Didn't sound real good to me.

Then our own Bbquzz made it, kicked it up with the Rev marvin onions and posted
pics here....I immediately knew I was wrong...that thing looked really really good!
So thanks to him for his technique and recipes, we're serving that Friday night.
Can't wait to eat one....between me and Crystal, I hope we have some left
to turn in!


----------



## 3 Olives (Sep 2, 2010)

Is it the first weekend in September every year? I might have to adjust our beach trip next year.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 3, 2010)

it's Labor Day weekend every year


----------



## 3 Olives (Sep 3, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> it's Labor Day weekend every year



Thanks! Sounds like a plan for 2011.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 4, 2010)

well nuttin for me this time!  Good time though, just hot as crap on
Friday.

  I kinda get the feeling though that the only reason other teams talk to
me is to get to Crystal..

   congrats to Mike's Catering for a bunch of walks, including the thousand
dollars for Anything Butt (Shrimp and Grits)


----------



## 3 Olives (Sep 4, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well nuttin for me this time!  Good time though, just hot as crap on
> Friday.


Best wishes to you. You deserve an award just for being out in the heat.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> well nuttin for me this time!  Good time though, just hot as crap on
> Friday.
> 
> I kinda get the feeling though that the only reason other teams talk to
> ...




Your interesting to talk to, and Crystal is easy on the eyes!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 5, 2010)

Dude, how'd that mac and cheese thing turn out? 
Maybe see you next year. You still have that extra room at the palace?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 6, 2010)

I thought it was pretty good, but it didn't get top 3, that was all
that was announced.  I also didn't cook it as good as I could have,
I was beat from the heat.

The room is wide open, come on down


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I thought it was pretty good, but it didn't get top 3, that was all
> that was announced.  I also didn't cook it as good as I could have,
> I was beat from the heat.
> 
> The room is wide open, come on down


Thanks and thanks!


----------



## Pickin' Porkers (Sep 7, 2010)

I gotta see Crystal.....


----------



## BONE HEADS (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats. Pickin Porkers, it was definately a hot one saturday.


----------

